# HD-Day...Let the party begin!



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

HD-Day was coined by "binkatl" as far as I know...

So it's the 14th, 15th, 16th or 19th. Whatever the day HD-Day is, what are your plans? Are you gonna watch transponder signals, HD sports, or just spend countless hours flipping through the new HD channels and not really watch anything.

Me, I'm gettin' lit.....BooYaaah!


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I am guessing somewhere around the 25th.....


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

*IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

amen


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Party poopers!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jeffman said:


> HD-Day was coined by "binkatl" as far as I know...
> 
> So it's the 14th, 15th, 16th or 19th. Whatever the day HD-Day is, what are your plans? Are you gonna watch transponder channels, HD sports, or just spend countless hours flipping through the new HD channels and not really watch anything.
> 
> Me, I'm gettin' lit.....BooYaaah!


ROFL working late - installing a huge VOIP phone system starting the 16th through the 23rd, doubt I will see anything but the office, my cell phone and my bed until it is finished


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

boba said:


> *IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


What? just tv? just tv? lets not say things we cant take back later!:grin:


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

How Much More Will Dtv Charge Us For Hdtv Channels? There Is Some Talk That They Will Have A New Package Soon


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

tiggerbo said:


> How Much More Will Dtv Charge Us For Hdtv Channels? There Is Some Talk That They Will Have A New Package Soon


Check the Programming thread, there's 1000's of posts on that one.


----------



## binkatl (Jul 27, 2007)

jeffman said:


> HD-Day was coined by "binkatl" as far as I know...


Haha... thanks for the nod


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

shameless props will get you nowhere


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Just TV my arse. 

Eternal glowing box of life it is.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI :lol:


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

houskamp said:


> SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI :lol:


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

Swiiisshhh...POP!...The sound of boba and DrZaiusATL sucking out all the helium and popping the ballons at the HD-Day party.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

houskamp said:


> SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI SCIFI :lol:


I'm with you Brother..


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

You damn right its just tv....the best tv ever.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

braven said:


> Just TV my arse.
> 
> Eternal glowing box of life it is.


:lol:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to tell my wife to go shopping!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

purtman said:


> I'm going to tell my wife to go shopping!


now lets not get carried away :lol:


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

I want to see those B/C movies on SCIFI on beautiful upconverted HD! :hurah:


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Perhaps nothing as I have all zero's and one 51 on my 103 signal meter! All others are good. May need to hop up on the roof first!


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

It is only exciting when you do not have it.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

boba said:


> *IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


Now, you go apologize to that TV right now. It helped raise you. Hug the TV. HUG IT!


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

boba said:


> *IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


The Internet is just some computers hooked together...what's the big deal?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HDTV is crack for the eyes


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

boba said:


> *IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


It's not just tv, it's going to be better TV  :lol:


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

boba said:


> *IT IS JUST TV repeat IT IS JUST TV*


It's JUST ***----HD---*** TV

I've been dreaming in 1080i all week......


----------



## iucpa (Aug 31, 2006)

jeffman said:


> HD-Day was coined by "binkatl" as far as I know...
> 
> So it's the 14th, 15th, 16th or 19th. Whatever the day HD-Day is, what are your plans? Are you gonna watch transponder channels, HD sports, or just spend countless hours flipping through the new HD channels and not really watch anything.
> 
> Me, I'm gettin' lit.....BooYaaah!


what are "transponder channels"?


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

iucpa said:


> what are "transponder channels"?


I think he means watch the transponder signal meter :eek2:


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes...changed to signals...pardon my haste. A thousand apologies!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> It's not just tv, it's going to be better TV  :lol:


Good TV. Better TV. DIRECTV.

Wow, I can't believe I just became a shill ....


----------



## jaimslaw (Sep 2, 2007)

We all know from our history lessons that "TV is the opiate of the masses" ... wait, maybe that was religion (apologies to Karl Marx)


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

*It's DirecTV
rethink tv*


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

Alexandrepsf said:


> It is only exciting when you do not have it.


Thats profound
1 year from now will people be so giddy about what happens in the next week


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> It helped raise you.


No, that isn't true. There are still a few of us relics around that did not grow up in front of a glowing CRT.

Carl


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

carl6 said:


> No, that isn't true. There are still a few of us relics around that did not grow up in front of a glowing CRT.
> 
> Carl


Just a cracklin' radio, Carl? :biggrin:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

iucpa said:


> what are "transponder channels"?


channels in disguise?


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

My concern is this. When we get these new HD channels, what the hell ae we going to talk about?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

bgilga said:


> My concern is this. When we get these new HD channels, what the hell ae we going to talk about?


We go back to complaining how bad the CSRs are.... :hair:

:lol:


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm gonna get a get a case a beer, tell the wife and kids to go to the mall, 
and plant in front of my cherished Sammy LED.
...maybe some adult diapers, hmmm........

btw, thanks to all for the morning laughs, you guys are great


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

bgilga said:


> My concern is this. When we get these new HD channels, what the hell ae we going to talk about?


We will start and contribute to long threads tracking the progress of D11 and asking "when will we get MORE HD channels?".


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

I think the first thing I will check out is NFL Network then show the wife food network , HGTV, TLC and all that crap then kick her out and sit and stare.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

bgilga said:


> My concern is this. When we get these new HD channels, what the hell ae we going to talk about?


I don't know...but with HotPass, ST/SF, and the new HiDef channels - I may need to do something bad in order for the wife to put me in the "doghouse" this week-end. 
I'll need some alone time.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

MikeR said:


> I don't know...but with HotPass, ST/SF, and the new HiDef channels - I may need to do something bad in order for the wife to put me in the "doghouse" this week-end.
> I'll need some alone time.


Go buy another HDTV that should do it:lol:


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I did see a pretty Samsung last week-end, and my wife said "Are you sure"?. We "need" one for the bedroom. I could put the 32" upstairs in the bedroom...(this has to happen before I tell her I upgraded our Directv programming with ST/SF, HotPass, and Starz).

That will get me to the doghouse.


----------



## chazbochuckie (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeR said:


> I don't know...but with HotPass, ST/SF, and the new HiDef channels - I may need to do something bad in order for the wife to put me in the "doghouse" this week-end.
> I'll need some alone time.


MikeR: Honey is that a new outfit?
MrsMikeR: Why does it make me look fat?
MikeR: (Long pause)(Longer pause) Uuuuh why no.

That should do it..


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

chazbochuckie said:


> MikeR: Honey is that a new outfit?
> MrsMikeR: Why does it make me look fat?
> MikeR: (Long pause)(Longer pause) Uuuuh why no.
> 
> That should do it..


Is that because she'd be in SD 4:3 and stretched onto HD 16:9? Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## chefmichael (Dec 18, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Is that because she'd be in SD 4:3 and stretched onto HD 16:9? Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


MikeR: (Pause) (Longer Pause) Not that one.:grin:


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't we already have a dozen of these threads?


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

chazbochuckie said:


> MikeR: Honey is that a new outfit?
> MrsMikeR: Why does it make me look fat?
> MikeR: (Long pause)(Longer pause) Uuuuh why no.
> 
> That should do it..


Hey! I need 50lbs of roast beef.
Sorry we are out.
What, did your wife wolf it down for breakfast?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I plan on working in a 140 year old house, riding atv's and falling asleep in a recliner while the Discovery network shows all the same shows on it's variety of channels. Really now....how much "Take Home Chef" can one handle? 

Hopefully there will be a movie I haven't seen on HDnet movies.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

FeelForce1 said:


> Hey! I need 50lbs of roast beef.
> Sorry we are out.
> What, did your wife wolf it down for breakfast?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

One of the best commercials ever!! :lol:


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

jeffman said:


> HD-Day was coined by "binkatl" as far as I know...
> you gonna watch transponder signals, HD sports, or just spend countless hours flipping through the new HD channels and not really watch anything.
> 
> Yup thats me I will be looking at all of the new channels as they come up.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

bgilga said:


> My concern is this. When we get these new HD channels, what the hell ae we going to talk about?


Some of us are still waiting on locals from DIRECTV.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

FeelForce1 said:


> Hey! I need 50lbs of roast beef.
> Sorry we are out.
> What, did your wife wolf it down for breakfast?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is one of the funniest ads ever..first time I saw that I was on the floor laughing.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm glad someone clarified that the "50 pounds" posting referred to a commercial.

I thought it was an insult aimed at chazbochuckie!

I don't see many commercials--I didn't even know who the Budweiser frogs were when I heard them in a radio commercial several years ago. I thought they were a couple of guys talking about eating bugs!


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I'm glad someone clarified that the "50 pounds" posting referred to a commercial.
> 
> I thought it was an insult aimed at chazbochuckie!
> 
> I don't see many commercials--I didn't even know who the Budweiser frogs were when I heard them in a radio commercial several years ago. I thought they were a couple of guys talking about eating bugs!


I think the LOL should have been a clue for most people as a joke not an insult. But hey no matter what you can never please everyone so why try.

And if your team is getting creamed YOU TAKE IT LIKE A MAN!!!:lol: :lol:

Source D* SuperFan


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

FeelForce1 said:


> I think the LOL should have been a clue for most people as a joke not an insult. But hey no matter what you can never please everyone so why try.
> And if your team is getting creamed YOU TAKE IT LIKE A MAN!!!:lol: :lol:
> Source D* SuperFan


I was just pointing out my ignorance when it comes to commercials.

I thought you would think it was funny, too!


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I was just pointing out my ignorance when it comes to commercials.
> 
> I thought you would think it was funny, too!


It was funny especially when you referred to the Budweiser Frogs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I think we will all be flipping between all the channels and critiquing the PQ. Between that and checking, re-checking and checking again my signal strengths, oh and some football, I will be very busy.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

dshu82 said:


> oh and some football, I will be very busy.


Not if you're a Steelers fan. That game will be a snoozer.....i mean, the Bills? 

How's Steely McBeam working out anyway? My money says he won't make it the whole season.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

armophob said:


> channels in disguise?


Wouldnt that be TRANSGENDER CHANNELS??!rolling


----------

